# Newb



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Wolf Creek bees in centerville, TN wolfcreekbees.com and Bon Aqua woodenware in Bon Aqua Springs TN. I am jealous that they are so close to you. If I knew half of what they have already forgotten I would be twice the beeman that I am today. They are great folks and a wealth of knowledge that they are willing to share. Give them a try.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


Assuming you are planning on 10 frame Lang equipment, the plans in the Build-It-Yourself area are just what you are looking for:

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/10-frame-langstroth-barry-birkey/

(note: once that page loads, click on the PDF link, _not _the graphic)


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Fergus said:


> Wolf Creek bees in centerville, TN wolfcreekbees.com and Bon Aqua woodenware in Bon Aqua Springs TN. I am jealous that they are so close to you. If I knew half of what they have already forgotten I would be twice the beeman that I am today. They are great folks and a wealth of knowledge that they are willing to share. Give them a try.


Thank you for the reply. I'll check them out.


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> 
> Assuming you are planning on 10 frame Lang equipment, the plans in the Build-It-Yourself area are just what you are looking for:
> ...


Thank you for the link and the reply. The thing I'm wondering about is the open frame vs frames that have a paraffin lined sheet inside. It appears from some of the videos I've seen that the sheets come in precut sizes which would be ideal. The other thing is where do you use an open frame and when and where do you use the sheets? I'll need to make a provision for the sheet in the frames I build. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## VanIslander (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard, and to the amazing world of beekeeping. Please bear in mind, I'm just starting my 2nd year with only 3 hives, so weigh my comments accordingly. 

I used the site plan Rader referred to above and found it quite valuable. I've built four complete hives (three full of bees; one on standby, or which I may sell...). But I did some things a bit differently:

- didn't use the rail handles -- I cut 'slot handles' in the front and back of my boxes with the same dado used to make the box joints. Or you could make handles using this method: http://www.beesource.com/files/handhold.pdf 

- I didn't use the bottom board in the is site -- made a different screened bottom board -- can't recall where I got the plan from. I could show a pic if you're interested...

- I made all my own frames -- just finished another 50 this past week. But I'll never make another -- it is such tedious work, that I'll buy them unassembled from now on.

A good site -- a 'goldmine' of good practical info -- is Michael Bush's site here: http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm. And of course, there isn't much (if anything...) that you might want to know about beekeeping, that you can't find with a search in this forum.

Good luck... Have fun...


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

One other thing is what are the frame dimensions for the Lang style hives? I saw plans for the Dadent style frame but there were no tools for enlarging the document when I opened the page. Sorry for all the newbie questions...


----------



## VanIslander (Aug 19, 2013)

seniorasi said:


> One other thing is what are the frame dimensions for the Lang style hives? I saw plans for the Dadent style frame but there were no tools for enlarging the document when I opened the page. Sorry for all the newbie questions...


You have to click on the file name rather than the diagram. Here's the link to the frame detail: http://www.beesource.com/files/dadantfr.pdf See what I mean about fussy? The upper rail alone, requires about 15 precise cuts.


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Found the link to the pdf version of the Dadent frame that blows up and prints out. Thank you!


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

VanIslander said:


> You have to click on the file name rather than the diagram. Here's the link to the frame detail: http://www.beesource.com/files/dadantfr.pdf See what I mean about fussy? The upper rail alone, requires about 15 precise cuts.


That is clear now. Way more work than it appeared to be in the videos where they were demonstrating the assembly. I wonder how they can make them so inexpensive (relatively) commercially?


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to beekeeping and to the forum!


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Fergus said:


> Wolf Creek bees in centerville, TN wolfcreekbees.com and Bon Aqua woodenware in Bon Aqua Springs TN. I am jealous that they are so close to you. If I knew half of what they have already forgotten I would be twice the beeman that I am today. They are great folks and a wealth of knowledge that they are willing to share. Give them a try.



I checked out their website and sent them an email. Looks like a top notch operation. I am only about three hours away and as you stated very convenient. Thank you for the link.


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

IsedHooah said:


> Welcome to beekeeping and to the forum!



Thank you for the welcome. It is a bit intimidating when I look at the knowledge base required to operate a healthy hive. We are looking forward to the challenge and hope to increase the population of honey bees for future generations.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> I'm wondering about is the open frame vs frames that have a paraffin lined sheet inside. 


Beekeepers call that sheet of wax "foundation", and it is made out of _beeswax_.

The reason that frame components can be manufactured in volume fairly inexpensively is (1) huge volume, and (2) specialized & dedicated tools and jigs. While its not practical for a home shop to replicate the big manufacturers, there are tricks than can be employed to speed things up. Some include shaping the end bars from a block of wood as a unit, and waiting til the very last step to slice off 3/8" thick wafers to form the final product.


Most frames can be used either with or without foundation. Typically some sort of comb guide is employed at the top in foundationless frames to help bees get the comb started in the _correct _(from the beekeeper's perspective) place.


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >> I'm wondering about is the open frame vs frames that have a paraffin lined sheet inside.
> 
> 
> Beekeepers call that sheet of wax "foundation", and it is made out of _beeswax_.
> ...


Thank you Graham. I was on the Dadant sit and to my untrained eyes it appeared there is a plethora of foundation options. Which are the correct ones and where do they go?


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >> I'm wondering about is the open frame vs frames that have a paraffin lined sheet inside.
> 
> 
> Beekeepers call that sheet of wax "foundation", and it is made out of _beeswax_.
> ...



Also would like to see the procedures that are worked out for making frames at home. I do have a lot of time but I like it to be as productive as possible.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, both those issues will generate a _lot of opinions_ and starting two new threads would be a better option than turning this _Welcome _thread into a catch-all. 




... remember, there is _never _a 'consensus' at Beesource! .... :no:
... "_best?_" .... :lpf:

:ws:


... OK, I haven't used _that _smiley in a while, and this seemed like a good place!


----------



## VanIslander (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd also recommend a couple of hundred hours of reading. One of the most popular starter books is Beekeeping For Dummies -- I've reread parts of mine to the point that it is becoming dog-eared. And I have several other 'go to' books now, plus reviewing posts at this site on regular basis. '_B for D_' will answer most of your questions in detail, re getting started...

Again, there's nothing you can't find here. An advanced search of _making frames_ shows 22 threads...


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Well, both those issues will generate a _lot of opinions_ and starting two new threads would be a better option than turning this _Welcome _thread into a catch-all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good points all the way 'round. I have so many questions I got a bit carried away.


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

VanIslander said:


> I'd also recommend a couple of hundred hours of reading. One of the most popular starter books is Beekeeping For Dummies -- I've reread parts of mine to the point that it is becoming dog-eared. And I have several other 'go to' books now, plus reviewing posts at this site on regular basis. '_B for D_' will answer most of your questions in detail, re getting started...
> 
> Again, there's nothing you can't find here. An advanced search of _making frames_ shows 22 threads...


Great advice. I never have much luck with the search function and finding exactly what I want. For example: I typed "making frames" in the search box and didn't find anything remotely close to actual methodology but spent 45 minutes reading about the results of using different styles of frames. Very interesting stuff. My wife mentioned the book you recommend yesterday as we were discussing the interest. We''l consider it vetted and purchase a copy today. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See my comments about searching Beesource here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?297631-How-to-use-quot-search-quot

Note that the "Search" box at the top of each forum page is neither _Advanced Search_, nor the _Google Custom Search_ referenced in that thread. The convenient location of the standard search is about the only thing going for it.


----------



## seniorasi (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you! Nice to know I'm not the only one one still "searchin'"


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>The thing I'm wondering about is the open frame vs frames that have a paraffin lined sheet inside. It appears from some of the videos I've seen that the sheets come in precut sizes which would be ideal.

First let's dispel the "paraffin" idea. They are beeswax. Which is quite different from paraffin. The concept of using foundation is to force the bees to build only worker cells and to build them a particular size. In the case of "standard" foundation that is an enlarged size to get bigger bees. In the case of "small cell" foundation it is to get bees of a more natural size. In the case of no foundation it is to let the bees build what they want for cell size. The other appeal of foundationless is to get clean wax as all the beeswax in North America is contaminated and if the bees build their own comb without it, it will not be contaminated.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnaturalcell.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#foundation

Other decisions:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesoptions.htm


----------

